# [SOLVED] IE8 rotation problem



## zorotipping (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is the simplified code for a rotated menu for a site I am working on. If this is loaded as an html file, IE8 blocks the rotation because it thinks it is code and provided you have an image called arrow.gif everything works as it should with the gif image appearing as each item is hovered over. However if you allow IE to run the 'script' the menu div is rotated and the hover images only appear if the mouse enters from the right.

Can anyone please help solve this mystery? I have tried a lot of suggestions but I am looking for a solution.


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />

<title>IE rotation problem</title>

<style type="text/css">
body{font-family: 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;}

.menu{
margin:50px auto;
background:grey;
width:200px; height:200px;
filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.Matrix
(sizingmethod='auto expand',M12='0.5',M21='-0.5',M11='0.866',M22='0.866');
}

.menu ul {list-style:none}
.menu li {height:45px}
.menu li:hover{list-style-image:url('arrow.gif')}
</style> 
</head>

<body>

<div class="menu">
<ul>
<li>home</li>
<li>contact</li>
<li>news</li>
<li>links</li>
</ul>
</div>

</body>
</html>


----------



## zorotipping (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: IE8 rotation problem*

I find Firefox Chrome and Safari rotate without any weird behaviour and recommend using them.


----------

